# Thanks to rjbass...the new airbrush came...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

First I want to thank rjbass for sharing the link to the airbrush deal he came up with. It was kind of him to post it here on OGF and share what I consider the deal of the 21st century in the airbrush department.

Here's my opinion of the PS900, which is the model Rod bought. I respect his opinion's on these matters and bought the same model airbrush that he had purchased.

Again...Here's the link to the brush Rod and I bought:

http://www.nbimarketing.net/store.php/products/air-pro-tools-ps900


Rod and I both own the Iwata Custom Micron C Plus, which is a top of the line brush. The PS900, as Rod pointed out, is essentially a knockoff of that Iwata.

So how did I like mine? Well, I got a chance to fire it up yesterday and I liked it a lot...

The first thing I did was disassemble it to clean out the manufacturing grease and any other junk that may have been inside. I wiped down the needle, oiled it up, replaced it, and then blew some lacquer thinner through the brush to clean out the needle channel, tip, etc.

My first experience using it was excellent. I felt that though the needle channel had a little "play" in it, the brush performed well overall. I was able to dial down the "MAC" valve (which is a valve to turn down the air pressure to get more control over how much paint leaves the gun) and get the detail I desired. Actually the MAC valve seemed to adjust better than my Iwata. It seems to actually have a bit more latitude or range of adjustment and it was easy to get the air pressure "just right" for what I was painting yesterday.

I also found that I was able to shoot pearls through it by cranking open the air pressure and thinning the automotive clear a bit with Medium Reducer. Now I can do that on the Iwata, but the Iwata seems to want to clog easier. I would presume that is because the tolerances on the Iwata are tighter, but that is conjecture on my part. 

The trigger on the PS900 is a bit "sloppier" than the Iwata and that took a bit of getting used to. The top of the trigger on the PS900 is smoother and a bit more "slippery" for your index finger, but I got used to that fairly quickly. 

The capacity of the PS900 is higher, meaning that it can be loaded with more paint at one time. If you're spraying volume that might be an advantage, but I don't usually ever paint in volume. No big deal to me, but it does hold more paint.

The caps for the Iwata and the PS900 are not interchangeable, which would be nice so that you could just grap whichever cap is close when you're ready to paint. Again, not a big deal, but it was something I noticed.

Also the PS900 has a bit of fluting that circles on the outside of the top of the "bowl" where you put the paint. The paint tends to be tricky to get out of there when you're cleaning between colors and during the final cleanup. No need for it, it would be better without the fluting, but again, no big deal.

Bottom line: I paid nearly TEN times as much for the Iwata and the performance of the two is pretty darn close. I would echo Rod's sentiments in recommending this brush for detail work on baits and other project.

As a few of you know, my brother is a very serious airbrush artist. (He doesn't dabble in it, it is how he earns a very comfortable living.) He stopped by while I was painting and tried the brush out. He was very impressed and ordered two for himself. He still got the 99 cent shipping too! He is a diehard Iwata guy, using the HP-C Plus for about 95&#37; of all his work, but he did like the PS900 very much.

Consdirations? Well, I hope parts are available in the future, since this is probably as somewhat smaller company compared to Iwata. I also hope the "solvent resistant" seals hold up to the pounding they'll take with the enamels I use. But...you know what? If I were to get only 1 year out of it, for the money, I could throw the thing away and simply buy another one.

All in all, I think it is an excellent buy at $59.95. With the discount code that was mentioned by Silvershad (thanks, Silvershad), it was a steal!

I also ordered three "quick disconnect" couplers and the extra needles. Like Rod said, the shipping was good, everything arrived fast, order was complete. What more could you ask?

If you were even thinking about getting an airbrush...or another...this is one heck of an opportunity for a decent brush as a wonderful price.


Thanks again, rjbass.!%


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Vince, you talked me into it, I just ordered one myself. My Iwata doesn't have the MAC control and that sounds pretty cool.
I also did a Google search to see if I could find any coupon codes and I found one that knocked the price from $59.95 down to $38.97. That code is bigfish1 for anyone else that's interested in hitting this great deal.
I'm working on a bunch of lure bodies now, and hopefully I'll have the new airbrush in time to start painting - maybe next weekend.

Thanks again Vince and rjbass.

Brian


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you triton175 for the coupon code!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought that I had discovered that coupon code first, but Silver Shad posted it a while back. I can't take the credit, but glad to help.

Brian


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I got mine also. I have not tried them yet. I can't wait! Thanks guys for the link the cost codes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John


----------

